# Umbilical Hernia



## Hopp (Sep 30, 2008)

Does anyone know if there is a code for an umbilicoplasty
along with umbilical hernia repair   thanks for your help
cricket


----------



## dpolicano (Sep 30, 2008)

cpt code 49585 for the umbilical hernia if the patient is 5 years or older.  Working on the umbilicoplasty.


----------



## acombspsa (Oct 28, 2008)

*umbilicoplasty*

Try 14000.


----------

